# Pocnind din degete



## Mallarme

> -- Ai isprăvit? îl întrebă cineva din grup, un omuleţ cu barbişon roşcat, *pocnind din degete* nervos şi pllin de răutate.



Asta înseamnă "cracking his knuckles" sau "snapping his fingers"? 

Mulţumesc anticipat!


----------



## Trisia

Hello,

(thank you for your wonderful suggestions )

I'd say... "snapping his fingers".
For "cracking his knuckles" we usually say "troznind din degete" or "troznindu-şi degetele".


Trisia


----------



## OldAvatar

Trisia said:


> Hello,
> 
> (thank you for your wonderful suggestions )
> 
> I'd say... "snapping his fingers".
> For "cracking his knuckles" we usually say "troznind din degete" or "troznindu-şi degetele".
> 
> 
> Trisia



Sunt perfect de acord. Dar cred că este o eroare în exrimarea din textul original. Omul chiar cred că-şi trosneşte degetele... Adică, nu prea are sens, fiind nervos şi lipsit de răbdare, să pocnească din degete??


----------



## Trisia

I know, I keep thinking about it too (I wrote it in my post, but edited it out later). When you snap your fingers, you're usually calling for a waiter, aren't you?

I guess it could be either way. He's _snapping his fingers_ to raise the other one's attention, *or* he's _cracking his knuckles_ because he's feeling impatient.
Maybe somebody else has a better opinion?

(Or maybe we could get a bit more context? )


----------



## parakseno

OldAvatar said:


> Sunt perfect de acord. Dar cred că este o eroare în exrimarea din textul original. Omul chiar cred că-şi trosneşte degetele... Adică, nu prea are sens, fiind nervos şi lipsit de răbdare, să pocnească din degete??



Ei bine, la un moment dat aveam acest tic să pocnesc din degete când nu mai aveam răbdare (din fericire am scăpat de el ).

În acest caz,


> pocnind din degete nervos şi *plin de răutate*


mă face să mă gândesc că mai degrabă e vorba de "_cracking his knuckles_" (gata să pocnească pe cineva). Dar bineînţeles e FOARTE posibil să mă înşel.

Parakseno.


----------



## Trisia

Nope, I thought a lot about what you lot said , and I'm all for the finger snapping. He's not a thug, trying to intimidate the guy.
He's a nervous little man (with a goatee?), trying to get the other's attention and express his rising impatience.


----------



## Mallarme

Mulţumesc tuturor pentru răspunsurile voastre, au fost foarte de ajutor şi interesante.


----------

